# The dood killed his own dog?!



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

The thread from a week or so ago saying that some guys on 4-wheelers had killed his dog, but now evidence has come to light that he killed the dog himself and filed a false police report? My God! What next?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you have a link?


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I remember his thread, when did it come out he killed the dogs himself? Must have missed it. That's a shame that someone would do that.


----------



## srfrjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

surely that is not what happened....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

No link, I just saw it on the news.
This scum shot the dog himself and made up the story.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

What's the scoop electrician??


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I just seen the tail end of it. Is this the same guy that said guys pulled up on 4 wheelers and shoot his dog and drove off?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> I just seen the tail end of it. Is this the same guy that said guys pulled up on 4 wheelers and shoot his dog and drove off?


Yep. it was one of our members that opened the original thread. This dood is his friend.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm sorry I guess I should have read your post all the way first!
James


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes it's the same guy. How embarrassing


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow. What a worthless pos.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

What sorry Sob!! My dogs have peed me off more then once but never would I just kill my dogs like this!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gotta wonder what his motive was. Either way he will go through the rest of his lying life with everyone knowing he's a scum bag.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> Yep. it was one of our members that opened the original thread. This dood is his friend.


I think I would find some new friends.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

He needs to be staked out, face down in a fire ant bed.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Hopefully he in convicted abd can't be around guns anymore.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^or vote!!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I think he was one of hot rods friends, maybe he knows something. Someone in the original post suggested this may have been the case. Sad!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^or vote!!


Exactly... that is the kind of moral perversions we are surrounded with now days. Play stupid games, Win stupid prizes! Face your consequences and don't whine.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

This may of been thread..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=749666


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=9429633


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Sad deal, feel bad for Hotrod as well for speaking up for a friend.....


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Why would the guy shoot his own dog and then get the police involved ?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

bigbarr said:


> Why would the guy shoot his own dog and then get the police involved ?


Obviously the guy was one sick puppy.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yup. Just found out. Don't know what's going on with him. He has been out of work for a while due to back problems. Maybe my wife will find out. She's really good friends with his wife. I don't know what the hell he has going on.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I hope they DO take away his gun rights too. This is a serious crime that is often a indicator of other disorders which are associated with other violent personality traits.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Shooting your dog is bad enough, but I'm really confused as to why in the world anyone would make up this crazy story and call the cops. Crazy.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe the law confronted him before he left and that was his alibi,,,,, pretty sick if it was a healthy dog and wasnt already dying.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

From what the daughter posted on her Facebook page. Is he still stands by his story but at the end the dog was suffering and he had to finish off the dog himself. I guess we will see


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

From abc website

RICHMOND, TX (KTRK) -- A man who claimed someone on an ATV fatally shot his dog on New Year's Eve in Richmond is now facing charges. Police believe he made up the story and actually shot the dog himself.

Related Content
STORY: Your help needed to find people who fatally shot dog
STORY: Richmond family says ATV rider fatally shot dog
MORE: Free ABC13 iPhone, iPad and Android apps
MORE: Got a story idea? Let us know!
Shane Hilliard, 43, is charged with cruelty to non-livestock animals and filing a false report. When we originally aired his story, he said that he was walking his dog near a retention poind in the 19200 block of Beechnut near the Grand Mission subdivision. when two people on ATVs approached. One rider opened fire, he said, hitting the dog. Hilliard said the dog died on the way home.

During an investigation, detectives say they found evidence that Hilliard's story didn't add up and that he had given them several false statements. They also believe that Hilliard shot the dog himself.

Hilliard turned himself in Tuesday. He has bonds totaling $4,000 on the charges.

The cruelty charge is a State Jail felony with a punishment of 180 days to two years and a possible fine not to exceed $10,000, while the False Report charge carries a fine not to exceed $2,000 and/or 180 days or less in jail.

Take ABC13 with you! 
Download our free apps for iPhone, iPad and Android devices

Edit someone already posted link above.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> From what the daughter posted on her Facebook page. Is he still stands by his story but at the end the dog was suffering and he had to finish off the dog himself. I guess we will see


Rest assured that is not the truth....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> From abc website
> 
> RICHMOND, TX (KTRK) -- A man who claimed someone on an ATV fatally shot his dog on New Year's Eve in Richmond is now facing charges. Police believe he made up the story and actually shot the dog himself.
> 
> ...


If this is correct, he needs to meet Big Bubba in the shower.............with no soap.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I'll wait and see more evidence or a trial before I decide what is the truth.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

This is heartbreaking-Have nothing else to say.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> If this is correct, he needs to meet Big Bubba in the shower.............with no soap.


 Are you saying he should be raped? Why does your mind go to that dark place?


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Billphish said:


> Are you saying he should be raped? Why does your mind go to that dark place?


I am saying that very, very, very bad things should happen to him. You OK with what he did? Sounds like it to me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Billphish said:


> Are you saying he should be raped? Why does your mind go to that dark place?


He should have someone he trusts and depends on shoot him dead and they then tell the cops that someone on a 4 wheeler did it...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

We will never really know what happened with only one side of the story


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

He gave his story. Actually two of them it sounds like that are both bs. Ive judged quicker than I'd like to and my conclusion is he's a sorry pos. I don't see myself changing my mind.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> We will never really know what happened with only one side of the story


Yep, the dog won't be telling it's side. :headknock


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> He should have someone he trusts and depends on shoot him dead and they then tell the cops that someone on a 4 wheeler did it...


That would require someone with a winch.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Ted Gentry said:


> That would require someone with a winch.


Maybe four winches.....


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I know a guy that shot his bird dog. He didn't get the police involved though. The dog was 8+ years old and he couldn't hunt anymore. He tried as hard as he could to get the birds but he just couldn't do it. On his last hunt the dog lost 4-5 birds and the guy I know said "he loves to hunt and I know it's killing him that he let those birds get away, if he can't hunt he won't be happy". So, the guy I know took his dog aside after the hunt and told him he loved him but he knew he was sad that he couldn't hunt any more. The guy knew the dog would never be proud or happy again. He took him home and let him play with his kids for a while and then took him to some family land, with many tears he shot the dog and laid him to rest at the place he had his some of his best hunts with his friend. 

I know this is an entirely different situation but this guy shooting his own dog reminded of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Whoa. Different but I can't comprehend at all.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

T_rout said:


> I know a guy that shot his bird dog. He didn't get the police involved though. The dog was 8+ years old and he couldn't hunt anymore. He tried as hard as he could to get the birds but he just couldn't do it. On his last hunt the dog lost 4-5 birds and the guy I know said "he loves to hunt and I know it's killing him that he let those birds get away, if he can't hunt he won't be happy". So, the guy I know took his dog aside after the hunt and told him he loved him but he knew he was sad that he couldn't hunt any more. The guy knew the dog would never be proud or happy again. He took him home and let him play with his kids for a while and then took him to some family land, with many tears he shot the dog and laid him to rest at the place he had his some of his best hunts with his friend.
> 
> I know this is an entirely different situation but this guy shooting his own dog reminded of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.....????
Sorry, I do not see the reasoning. I love my dog too much to do anything to him. Hunt or not, my dog is HAPPIEST with me and my family. Outdoors is a bonus.

Working dogs are a tool. When they can't perform, they are RETIRED--- NOT TERMINATED!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> .....????
> Sorry, I do not see the reasoning. I love my dog too much to do anything to him. Hunt or not, my dog is HAPPIEST with me and my family. Outdoors is a bonus.
> 
> Working dogs are a tool. When they can't perform, they are RETIRED--- NOT TERMINATED!


Amen, Daddy !!!.. Hell..I've been a 'working dog' for 65 years and I can't 'hunt' no more...but I shore don't wanna be took out to the back pasture and terminated....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

T_rout said:


> I know a guy that shot his bird dog. He didn't get the police involved though. The dog was 8+ years old and he couldn't hunt anymore. He tried as hard as he could to get the birds but he just couldn't do it. On his last hunt the dog lost 4-5 birds and the guy I know said "he loves to hunt and I know it's killing him that he let those birds get away, if he can't hunt he won't be happy". So, the guy I know took his dog aside after the hunt and told him he loved him but he knew he was sad that he couldn't hunt any more. The guy knew the dog would never be proud or happy again. He took him home and let him play with his kids for a while and then took him to some family land, with many tears he shot the dog and laid him to rest at the place he had his some of his best hunts with his friend.
> 
> I know this is an entirely different situation but this guy shooting his own dog reminded of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, he's rationalizing. Shoot an eight year old dog that can't hunt anymore is just getting rid of a non-productive animal, not saving the animal from not being able to be "proud or happy" again. That dog would be just as proud or happy picking up a bumper you threw from the couch to the fireplace, as long as he's got a chance to be there with you. I've had dogs that had to be retired from the field way before their time, and they were still just as happy to see me when I got back from work as they ever were, and just as content laying at my feet at night. Would they like to be able to hunt? Sure. Were they in the depths of depression because they couldn't? Absofreakinlutely not.. That's a cop-out. I ain't buying it.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

It's sorry enough just to up and shoot your own dog, but to file a report on it is just plain stupid - guess that's his situation after all.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

His daughter????? This guy has already reproduced !!!YIKES


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

rut-ro said:


> His daughter????? This guy has already reproduced !!!YIKES


Truth be said, she probably loved the dog., No doubt more than him.

I am sure she had some grief and terror after some "_*ATV BIKER DUDES*_" shot the family dog.


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Why would someone shoot their dog, then call the cops and blame someone else?
If this was an attempt to cover up killing his dog, it was a remarkably dumb thing to do.
Why get the police involved? That makes no sense.
There has to be much more to this story.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!

I don't even know where to begin....
......I will say, I did have a few initial doubts when I first saw the initial news interview.



A loser is a loser.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Get a rope........


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Shane Hillard and the guy that shot his bird dog because it could no longer hunt are both Sieces Of Phit!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Shane Hillard and the guy that shot his bird dog because it could no longer hunt are both Sieces Of Phit!


Very true.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

weimtrainer said:


> Get a rope........


Exactly...

Sent from that East 5...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Shane Hillard and the guy that shot his bird dog because it could no longer hunt are both Sieces Of Phit!


One of your best posts ever.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Boy am I gonna catch it!!

Back 50 years ago or so, shooting a dog was not that big a deal. That was before people considered them "people with rights". Country dogs that had bad habits (eating eggs, killing chickens, not trainable, biting TOO many people were done away with. Or if they were injured or old and suffering. Or got rabies....pop killed 2 of his dogs that got rabies, and had to take the shots, after trying to treat them, thought they had a bone stuck in their throat and grandma held the dog while pop reached down its' throat and felt around for the bone (that wasn't there).

My grandad would fall over backward, if you told him people took their dogs to the vet and paid $50 to "have him put down". 

I am certainly not for cruelty to animals, but they were farm animals, just like chickens, calves, steers, rabbits, etc etc. They all got killed without a great out cry? Sometimes you just have to do what has to be done.

I have a 12 yr old cocker with an inoperable benign growth about the size of a grapefruit, totally deaf, and starting to limp. I love her to death, but, soon will have to do the inevitable to save her suffering. 

Later
R3F


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Red3Fish said:


> Boy am I gonna catch it!!
> 
> Back 50 years ago or so, shooting a dog was not that big a deal. That was before people considered them "people with rights". Country dogs that had bad habits (eating eggs, killing chickens, not trainable, biting TOO many people were done away with. Or if they were injured or old and suffering. Or got rabies....pop killed 2 of his dogs that got rabies, and had to take the shots, after trying to treat them, thought they had a bone stuck in their throat and grandma held the dog while pop reached down its' throat and felt around for the bone (that wasn't there).
> 
> ...


That Was true. Society frowns now. $50 was big money back then and still is for peeps that probably can't afford an animal but making up stories is something that's just nuts. We'll see what happens. Truth tends to surface eventually.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Red3Fish said:


> Boy am I gonna catch it!!
> 
> Back 50 years ago or so, shooting a dog was not that big a deal. That was before people considered them "people with rights". Country dogs that had bad habits (eating eggs, killing chickens, not trainable, biting TOO many people were done away with. Or if they were injured or old and suffering. Or got rabies....pop killed 2 of his dogs that got rabies, and had to take the shots, after trying to treat them, thought they had a bone stuck in their throat and grandma held the dog while pop reached down its' throat and felt around for the bone (that wasn't there).
> 
> ...


Same way where I was raised. I spent $250 to put our dog to rest a year and a half ago. Growing up, it would have been a well placed bullet. I saw Dad nurse dogs thru illnesses, stitch 'em up if they got a bad cut or dispose of them if they didn't hunt. He would not tolerate cruelty to any animal. That's the way it was back then.

I just don't understand anyone shooting their dog and filing a false report tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^

OK, no problem.

I'll agree sometimes things have to be done for the BETTER, rabies, sick, vicious, can afford to pay for a operation of life threatening condition, etc.

But lets stay on subject here, Shooting a dog (family pet) without due reasoning (and we have not heard any yet the guy still stays outlaw ATV bikers did it) and someone posted shooting an *8* year old hunting dog that has lost hunting skills.

Sorry my lab is ten and still loves to walk with me a hour to a couple of hours when we walk.

Some animals that have to be put down. OK, owner can handle it the way he sees fit if finances are a problem and the dog really needs to be put down.

Shooting non nuisance animals, we have laws for that and the guy in Richmond has been charged for the crime.

He can tell his side of the incident and the jury will judge him, if he chooses to go that route. Maybe he will change his mind and tell the jury his dog was eating chickens, had rabies, bit the mailman whatever, but if that is the issue he should told that to the cops when they made the first call.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

blk jck 224 said:


> shane hillard and the guy that shot his bird dog because it could no longer hunt are both sieces of phit!


x100000.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Red3Fish said:


> Boy am I gonna catch it!!
> 
> Back 50 years ago or so, shooting a dog was not that big a deal. That was before people considered them "people with rights". Country dogs that had bad habits (eating eggs, killing chickens, not trainable, biting TOO many people were done away with. Or if they were injured or old and suffering. Or got rabies....pop killed 2 of his dogs that got rabies, and had to take the shots, after trying to treat them, thought they had a bone stuck in their throat and grandma held the dog while pop reached down its' throat and felt around for the bone (that wasn't there).
> 
> ...


Very true words here. Our society has evolved a great deal since then and dogs today are accepted much more as part of the family. I have two that are and I protect and love them almost like my own kids.

But when I was a kid, it was common practice among country people that if a dog wouldn't hunt or work it was killed. Nobody wanted to feed it or had time or money to spend on extensive training. Either the dog had it naturally or not. That is why the blood lines were much stronger for working dogs back then, no force fetching or months at a trainer. If it didn't retrieve/work, it didn't stay. Not all were killed, many were given away as pets to those who didn't work them.

Also, if it was badly injured or old and sick, it was euthanized by the owner. Typically not taken to a vet. I can tell you that almost without exception those that I have witnessed, it was done more out of caring for the animal than just a want to kill or meanness.

As above, they were farm animals, not family members. I know for a fact that this same concept exists still today among many of those who live a true "farm/ranch" lifestyle. Hog hunters today are much like this also, they won't feed a dog if it won't work. I don't condemn them for it, just because I don't do it.

I am not saying this guy who killed this dog had the same rationale. Sounds like he was a complete idiot with some stupid motive.

I will also say, that I have never had it in me to kill a dog wantonly. It was not a practice in our family. I have put down livestock that was injured or dieing/suffering, but never a dog.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Maybe he will change his mind and tell the jury his dog was eating chickens, had rabies, bit the mailman whatever, but if that is the issue he should told that to the cops when they made the first call.


What has been told, cannot be untold, just changed.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Sad news indeed! I don't understand how anyone could shoot their dog. This guy needs some serious hard time for this.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

My dog is nearing the end of her hunting career but she will be retired gracefully to the couch with plenty of treats to live out the rest of her life. 

I worked on a ranch that had working dogs that we put down ourselves when they were at the end of their life. It was hard to do but it was done because the ranch manager believed it was better for us to do than taking them to a vet.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Bearkat73 said:


> My dog is nearing the end of her hunting career but she will be retired gracefully to the couch with plenty of treats to live out the rest of her life.
> 
> This is exactly how it should be.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Sometimes people are just crazy. Sounds like this is the case. A crazy pschopath.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sad3sm


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

my old lab would have days when he couldn't get around so well. He would come for his daily nap in my lap but couldn't climb up. I would just lean over, pick him up, and then he would do his little circles on my lap and plop down for 30 min. while I scratched all over him. He would snore. He wouldn't move until it either got too warm for him or he heard someone open the pantry door where the cookies were kept. There wasn't anything wrong with his ears.:rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha- Now thats just funny. u a sick mofo blkjk. where do u find this stuff?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hope Trodery don't see this thread.. He will be coming after some of you, LOL

Talk about a man loving his dog................(this pix always wets my old eyes)


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

RIP Honya


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> Very true words here. Our society has *changed*a great deal since then and dogs today are accepted much more as part of the family. I have two that are and I protect and love them almost like my own kids.
> 
> But when I was a kid, it was common practice among country people that if a dog wouldn't hunt or work it was killed. Nobody wanted to feed it or had time or money to spend on extensive training. Either the dog had it naturally or not. That is why the blood lines were much stronger for working dogs back then, no force fetching or months at a trainer. If it didn't retrieve/work, it didn't:walkingsm stay. Not all were killed, many were given away as pets to those who didn't work them.
> 
> ...


FIFY


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

T_rout said:


> I know a guy that shot his bird dog. He didn't get the police involved though. The dog was 8+ years old and he couldn't hunt anymore. He tried as hard as he could to get the birds but he just couldn't do it. On his last hunt the dog lost 4-5 birds and the guy I know said "he loves to hunt and I know it's killing him that he let those birds get away, if he can't hunt he won't be happy". So, the guy I know took his dog aside after the hunt and told him he loved him but he knew he was sad that he couldn't hunt any more. The guy knew the dog would never be proud or happy again. He took him home and let him play with his kids for a while and then took him to some family land, with many tears he shot the dog and laid him to rest at the place he had his some of his best hunts with his friend.
> 
> I know this is an entirely different situation but this guy shooting his own dog reminded of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that is one crazy story. Truly a sick individual. Hope his kids never fail in his eyes.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Truth tends to surface eventually.


Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon, and the truth.

Buddha


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Sorry, he's rationalizing. Shoot an eight year old dog that can't hunt anymore is just getting rid of a non-productive animal, not saving the animal from not being able to be "proud or happy" again. That dog would be just as proud or happy picking up a bumper you threw from the couch to the fireplace, as long as he's got a chance to be there with you. I've had dogs that had to be retired from the field way before their time, and they were still just as happy to see me when I got back from work as they ever were, and just as content laying at my feet at night. Would they like to be able to hunt? Sure. Were they in the depths of depression because they couldn't? Absofreakinlutely not.. That's a cop-out. I ain't buying it.


x2 Complete cop-out


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Hope Trodery don't see this thread.. He will be coming after some of you, LOL
> 
> Talk about a man loving his dog................(this pix always wets my old eyes)


Dang you just made me cry!

I hope this story isn't true. If it is then.... Well, we won't get into that.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Hope Trodery don't see this thread.. He will be coming after some of you, LOL
> 
> Talk about a man loving his dog................(this pix always wets my old eyes)


I sure miss my old pooch!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> I sure miss my old pooch!


Only met her once, but I know labs and Honya had class!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> He should have someone he trusts and depends on shoot him dead and they then tell the cops that someone on a 4 wheeler did it...


This!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Does anybody know where the love god knows?


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

shaggydog said:


> I am saying that very, very, very bad things should happen to him. You OK with what he did? Sounds like it to me.


 I don't know where you got that I was OK with what he did, if he in fact did do this to his dog. It now appears he has been or will be charged under the law for cruelty to a non live stock animal and filing false reports. After a trial or a plea I do believe he should be punished. Your comment I found to be disgusting.


----------

